# Lake Raven Huntsville State Park



## 19coupe93 (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm taking the kids (age 5-9) camping to Lake Raven this weekend, and would like them to catch some fish. I don't know anything about freshwater fishing but I fish saltwater often. What will be the best fish to target for the little ones to catch, and how do I fish for them? Also, how should dad rig up to try to catch my first largemouth? We will be taking our bay boat to fish from also. Thanks in advance! Jamie


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

I think you can only use a trolling motor in that lake. I would bye some worms and cork and let them catch some perch. For large mouth, throw a black buzzzzzzzz bait up around cover and shoreline.
Yakfishin


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

you can use your motor but idle speed only no wake any wehre find some holes in the grass toss some worms under a cork and get ready to remove the bream them kids will have a blast


----------



## marks (Sep 5, 2006)

Great fishing for bluegills & bass. Earthworms, mealworms, jigs tipped with shrimp bits for bluegills. Bass love Pop-R's early and white spinner later in the day. Catch & release with bass. Raven is a share-lunker lake. No wake rule with boat and they do enforce. Very early breakfast with the smell of firewood burning will provide memories for the kids and you that will last forever.


----------



## 19coupe93 (Sep 13, 2004)

We had a great weekend, but no fish. We fished three days straight, and nothing. We tried everything possible. We fished all different hours of the day, and before bed on the pier. We managed to only hook one fish which was lost right at the pier. I tried spinners, buzz baits, worms(top and bottom), stink bait, shad, but nothing. That lake is loaded with shad though. A man on the pier was throwing his cast net, and caught at least a dozen each cast, no matter where he threw it. Other than the fishing we had a great time. The kids rode horses, drove the boat, made smores on the fire, and many other good memories. That park is very nice and is well maintained. I will make it back up there soon.


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*u got the skunk huh?*

sorry u got skunked. i was here catching fish all weekend


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

I took my grandkids for a week back in August and we caught crappie everytime we wet a hook. We camped in the Prairie Branch area and fished off the pier using cane poles, line, small hooks and worms and minnows. Catching the fish was the bonus but as MARKS stated, the early morning breakfast and the smell of firewood will be in their memories for the rest of their lives. I used to take my 3 boys up there back in the 70's for fishing, swimming and camping.


----------

